# ترنيمة اسمحيلي يا اكليسيا † روووعة جدا جدا † CD RiP 192 Kbps



## gamalkamel (3 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة اسمحيلي يا اكليسيا*

*روووعة جدا جدا*

*





*
*كلمات الترنيمة*

*يا للي دايما لما ببعد تندهيلى والتعب من على الأكتاف تشيلى*
*تندهيلى تشيلى اسمحي لي يا **تمحى ليلى اكليسيا اسمحي لي*
*ياللى شمسك لما تشرق تمحى ليلى اسمحي لى يا اكليسيا اسمحي*

*اسمحي لى تكونى أم تانية ليا لما جيت من بطن أمي بالخطية*
*دخلت بطنك جو جرن المعمودية وارتضيتي مرة ثانية تولدي**نى

**اسمحي لى أشكرك يا اكليسيا **فيك روح الله ملاني وحل فيا*
*قلبي صار مذبح لربى بدون خطية **لما جيتى بزيت مقدس ترشمينى

**اسمحي لي أدخلك يا بيت فادينا **وفى بيت المسيح تملى تثبتينا*
*جو قداس المحبة تجمعينا **من جسد ودم ربى تشبعيني

**اسمحي لى اعترف بذنبي عندك **يا اللي لما أتوه تنادى عد لحضني*
*حتى وأنا تايه وعاصي برضه ابنك **واما اجيلك من سوادي بتغسلينى

**اسمحي لى يا للي أمجادك قصادى **وان جا وقتي أبوس ترابك وأبقى راضى*
*يا اللي بتصلى عشان تزول أمراضي **وبصلاتك بيجينى المسيح يشفيني

**اسمحي لي أشكرك ومعاك أجاهد **بتجيبي لي أيد مع أيدي تساعد*
*إحنا كنا اثنين وفيك فنبقا واحد **حتى فى الأفراح بتيجى تقدسيني

**اسمحي لي أخدمك واخدم ولادك **يا اللي فى المحن بلقى قوام إرشادك*
*أخدمك يا اكليسيا وأعيش عشانك **ما أنتي بالكهنوت يا أمي بتخدميني* 

*





*​*
**​​نيجى بقى للتحميل​​​​​​​​​​​​​**​Quality || 192 Kbps​**​Format || MP3

​
​​​​Size || 13.66 MB​**

*​*
حـمـل مـن هـنـا

​


​
**http://www.christian-dogma.net/GM/Esma7ely_Ya_Eklesiya.rar​*


----------



## nermeen1 (4 فبراير 2010)

كلمات جميلة وصوت جميل وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 

*يا للي دايما لما ببعد تندهيلى والتعب من على الأكتاف تشيلى*
*تندهيلى تشيلى اسمحي لي يا **تمحى ليلى اكليسيا اسمحي لي*
*ياللى شمسك لما تشرق تمحى ليلى اسمحي لى يا اكليسيا اسمحي*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2010)

فعلا ترنيمة روعه بجد

ربنا يعوض تعبك يا جميل


----------



## فادى محب (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على تعبك يا جميل


----------



## nermeen1 (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المرور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## nermeen1 (4 مارس 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## nermeen1 (7 مارس 2010)

ربنا يقويك


----------

